#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Presentation on ground water pollution PDF Download

## shivii

Here is the presentation on ground water pollution.

*Groundwater* is located beneath the ground surface in  spaces  in soil . A unit of rock or an unconsolidated deposit is called an aquifier it can yield a usable quantity of water. The depth at which soil  pore spaces or fractures and voids in rock become completely saturated  with water is water table. It from, and eventually flows to, the surface naturally; natural discharge often occurs at springs.. Groundwater is also often withdrawn for  and by constructing and operating extraction wells.Mostof the distribution and movement of groundwater is  hydrology also called groundwater 
Please see the file attached along with this





  Similar Threads: Affecting Transport of Chemicals in Ground Water and Surface Water  in environmental engineering pdf download Chemical Interactions of Ground Water and Surface Water  in environmental engineering pdf download GROUND-WATER MOVEMENT  in environmental engineering free pdf download Concepts of Ground Water, Water Table, and Flow Systems in environmental engineering Ground Water and Surface Water in environmental engineering

----------

